# 175 Visa- unable to get signed reference from current employer



## dchilds (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm a finance director who is about to start the 175 visa process, At present I don't want my business partners to know that I am considering emigrating.
Is there anyway I can still be award the points for both experience and the CSL without a signed reference.

Thanks

David


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

I believe this letter stuff is a big mess we can avoid. There is no need to step on anyone's toes, i.e. previous employer, current employer, HR, etc, or to jeopardize one's livelihood.

Hey, my last employer in a previous country threatened to find and make life difficult for me. Trust me, she's not kidding either. Quite deranged. How am I supposed to get a ref letter from someone like that and how am I supposed to explain to ACS such narrow-mindedness?

ACS does take a statutory declaration as proof. Yours might too. DIAC later on asked for other kinds of proof, e.g. payslips, social security payments, salary bank-in slips. These evidence are nooo problem!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just get a statutory declaration made stating the reason for not providing the documents.. alternatively give them other documents like rivers mentioned, anything and everything to support your cv.


----------



## ajay77 (Oct 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Just get a statutory declaration made stating the reason for not providing the documents.. alternatively give them other documents like rivers mentioned, anything and everything to support your cv.


Hi anj

I have a doubt for the application for Visa with the diac do we have to give reference letter for previous employers or only the current employer details are enough.waiting for reply ajay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the more the better.. if u can give for previous ones too, it wont hurt. we gave for current as well as previous and out assessment was done in 19 days. its a longer process now but it does help


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Anj,

BTW,What is job ready Test ? 
I read abt this in some another thread. 


anj1976 said:


> the more the better.. if u can give for previous ones too, it wont hurt. we gave for current as well as previous and out assessment was done in 19 days. its a longer process now but it does help


----------



## matrixneo (Jul 10, 2010)

*Letterhead?*



anj1976 said:


> Just get a statutory declaration made stating the reason for not providing the documents.. alternatively give them other documents like rivers mentioned, anything and everything to support your cv.


Statutory declaration would work for ACS, would it work for the final visa application?

1. Obtain evidence such as employment references and detailed duty statements covering the
required period. (These documents may also be required in order to satisfy the recent work
experience basic requirement). Employment references must:
• be written on *the official letterhead of the company* or government department providing the
reference;
• The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax
numbers, e-mail and website addresses


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

*statutory declaration*



riversandlakes said:


> I believe this letter stuff is a big mess we can avoid. There is no need to step on anyone's toes, i.e. previous employer, current employer, HR, etc, or to jeopardize one's livelihood.
> 
> Hey, my last employer in a previous country threatened to find and make life difficult for me. Trust me, she's not kidding either. Quite deranged. How am I supposed to get a ref letter from someone like that and how am I supposed to explain to ACS such narrow-mindedness?
> 
> ACS does take a statutory declaration as proof. Yours might too. DIAC later on asked for other kinds of proof, e.g. payslips, social security payments, salary bank-in slips. These evidence are nooo problem!



Hi,

I was looking through the forum on statutory declaration and I just couldn't get this right and hope someone could help to clarify this. :confused2:

Is it right that onle could get a statutory declaration made stating the reason for not providing the reference letter from current/past employers and just submit all relevant supporting documents, i.e. payslips, employment contracts, bankbook? 

I saw the clause below in the ACS guideline. what do they mean by third party?  

_Important: If you provide a Statutory Declaration with your application, you must also provide some form of corroborative information from a third party for the claims made in the Statutory Declaration._

Thanks in advance.


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Im also at lose with this im filling out my skills assesment and my employer had done the letter head etc but my 2 previous have moved on from the nurserys i used to work in . So do i just write on a piece of paper why i cant get them to refrence me and my job dutys while there ? Or do i not put them on the form at all |? My current employemnt with my current nursery is 7 years and im contracted for at least another 2 .


----------



## SHU (Aug 19, 2008)

I am not an agent to provide professional advice/ method.....but i heard from a friend that his boss ---managing director---asked his secretary to sign his employment reference/ proof (years of working experience) with company letterhead and address......for his australia PR visa submission. He got the visa already.


----------



## useng2aus (Aug 9, 2010)

I would give another reason for needing a reference letter (i.e. to accompany a loan application) and have it written "To Whom It May Concern". Also, submit a lot of other documentation as suggested above, so they won't feel the need to call the person writing the reference.


----------

